# Online Meeting: Calling EVERY Exotic Mammal Hobbyist



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

***YOU HAVE UNTIL 10am SUNDAY TO CATCH THE MEETING FROM THE START. PLEASE JOIN US LATE AND PLAY CATCHUP IF YOU MISS THE START. WE NEED YOU, EVEN IF LATE ARRIVING!***

I am calling a meeting to be held privately, online.
I need ALL of you to log in – each and every exotics enthusiast. I don’t care if you have the biggest private collection in Britain, a pygmy mouse or no pet at all. If you have a passion for this hobby then you are part of this community.

The subject matter is the formation of a Society which will represent the exotic keeper's mammal sector. 

I’ll be honest, this message is about the boring old politics and anti threats, yes. I fully understand that it starts to feel like scaremongering when people harp on about bans to primate keeping, raccoon keeping and such, then nothing appears to happen.
The fact is, something does happen. You just do not see it because such a small number of individuals are protecting you in silence. 

Now is the time. If you are an exotics enthusiast, I need you. 
Now is the time to form a united front and join together in a single organisation, all under one roof. A large and visible community.

*I have the support I need to have the Society nominated for a position of authority which means we have a chance. We can have a voice.*

*The more of you that join me the louder the voice.*

Don’t forget that a large section of our community are not Internet users. This means that those of you who are and have the means of this communication, are the ones who can represent every exotics keeper in Britain.

Do you have to do anything? No. I promise I will not ask you to take a thermos and wave a pro keeping, anti-anti board outside parliament.

Just JOIN and get your name down. Any additional involvement is entirely up to you.

I cannot help without your willingness.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Let me know what I have to do and when. I'll do all i can to help

All the best Paula


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks Paula, will add you in (check your pm in a sec)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Good idea, but there's no details there. Maybe, once again, it's my confused poorly codeine-filled head....but I don't understand. Be patient with me


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We are obviously private keepers and would support anyone who keeps correctly.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Count me in Pouchie...


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

And me.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Good idea, but there's no details there. Maybe, once again, it's my confused poorly codeine-filled head....but I don't understand. Be patient with me


I am pm'ing people details of how to join the meeting.
It needs to be private and away from prying eyes as opposed to a public discussion.
Check your inbox shortly.



animalsbeebee said:


> We are obviously private keepers and would support anyone who keeps correctly.


Would very, very much appreciate if you would join the meeting.
It is the consciencious keepers that I am trying to support. The Society will also aim to regulate those whose activities might threaten our rights.



PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Count me in Pouchie...


You're in. 

______________________________

Awaiting rest of the keepers to join us so we'll have to sit tight until word gets around.

*Can people please cross post onto Facebook or whatever other sites will reach as many exotics keepers as use the Internet.*


----------



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

I would like to help.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Disgruntled said:


> And me.





hatleopard said:


> I would like to help.


 
Many thanks. PM's sent : victory:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Can I get the PM please : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Come on people - the thread's viewcount far outweighs the number of people signing up to the meeting.

I can guarantee you, if you clicked onto this thread - you should be involved. Express an interest and I'll point you to the meeting place.

*Again, please please cross post to other websites - that in itself would be a valued contribution. *

Thank you.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

mstypical said:


> Can I get the PM please : victory:


 
PM sent. Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Posted on Manchester Reptile Club's group.....there are a few mammal folk there.:2thumb:


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to help if i can please


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you mrcriss :notworthy:

mimozine you are added :welcome:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

PM please!


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

I would be interested as well, but I do have very limited internet access at the moment


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> PM please!


Added. Thank you for your support as always :notworthy:



Indicus said:


> I would be interested as well, but I do have very limited internet access at the moment


 
No matter - its not a live chat so you will be able to play catchup
Check your inbox : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

***MEETING STARTING AT 10am TOMORROW. PLEASE JOIN US LATE AND PLAY CATCHUP IF YOU MISS THE START. WE NEED YOU, EVEN IF LATE ARRIVING!***


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

topov001 said:


> Count me in


Thanks - please check your pm box :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Pouchie....

There's someone who wants to get involved, but refuses to join RFUK. I've directed her to the other one, and told her to search for you.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Hey pouchie, I don't currentuly own exotic mammals, but look to in the future.

If I can help in any way, please count me in
Tarron


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

You have my support pouchie but I cannot make the meeting as its the Norwich show tommorow


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Sugar glider forum ....done :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

It really doesn't matter one iota whether you actually keep an exotic or not. You are still most welcome to join us and protect your right to keep exotic species in the future - will pm you the info : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

madaboutreptiles said:


> You have my support pouchie but I cannot make the meeting as its the Norwich show tommorow


You are still welcome to login and add anything you wish to 



paulajo said:


> Sugar glider forum ....done :whistling2:


Many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

vgorst said:


> Count me in


Thanks vgorst - pm sent :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Count me in! 
-Elina


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Elina said:


> Count me in!
> -Elina


 
Thank you Elina & Flashman Family :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

So's where's this party at??​


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> So's where's this party at??​


PM on its way to you in a jiffy :2thumb:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am in The republic of/ Ireland, not UK or Britain, so I don't know if i can assist much, but if i can then count me in


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

snowdrop said:


> Count me in!





yugimon121 said:


> I am in The republic of/ Ireland, not UK or Britain, so I don't know if i can assist much, but if i can then count me in


 
Pm's sent :no1:


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

amylovesreptiles said:


> I'm in : victory:


thank you! please check your pm box for meeting location


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can I get a PM too please


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

em_40 said:


> Can I get a PM too please



And me


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks both :2thumb:

keep the support coming folks! we should be in for a really good meeting & discussion in the morning but there are still many, many keepers yet to join us.

If you don't want to contribute, that is fine but this is your opportunity to join us even if you just want to read what everyone else has to say and keep yourself up to date on what is going on.

If you consider yourself part of the exotics community, please join in.

If you cannot join us in the morning, join when you can! The discussion will remain open.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> We are obviously private keepers and would support anyone who keeps correctly.


same as the above, always up for supporting OUR hobby/enjoyment count me in:2thumb:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i would like to contribute support:2thumb:


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

I keep a couple of exotics and I would like to help! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Count me in! Pm please. Though I am out for much of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks everyone :no1: relevant pm's sent


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

We are making a start in a couple of hours but please continue to join us. You can always read the discussion and ad your comments at any point as the conversations will be left open.

Please do not be lazy and simply 'wait to see what happens'. This is not just any club or society we are talking about. This one represents YOU and our hobby. Each and every one of you reading this should be joining to either take a back seat or actively join in. But to stand and be counted as part of the exotics community. 

LESS THAN 5% OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE READ THIS THREAD HAVE SO FAR JOINED THE MEETING. IF THIS APATHY CONTINUES WE WILL NOT SUCCEED. WE NEED THE *WHOLE* COMMUNITY 

I want the 95% begging the 5% to join together. Not the other way around.

:help:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Meeting in full flow.

Please join in - pm me for meeting location : victory:


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

I'd love to be involved, sorry I'm late!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

No worries! pm sent : victory:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Count me in too:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

pm sent

Please continue to join everyone, there are some interesting discussions relating to YOUR HOBBY going on and you are all welcome to join us and have your say : victory:


----------



## undertaker (Oct 16, 2009)

Count me in Pouchie... too xx


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

great stuff - will wing u a pm


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Easy now.. count me in


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been away this weekend so only just seen this, but if it is still relevant let me know details


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks both, pm's sent


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

Can I get a PM please!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

done :welcome:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm intrested. :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

you got mail


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry If I missed the actual meeting, only just catching up on threads now, Please consider me interested. :2thumb:


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Onlinemeeting*

Pouchie

Just catching up on the RFUK forum - count me in!

Mike Duffey


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

thank you for your support - pms sent.

It is not too late to join the discussions but decisions are being made so if you want your say - join us and read up.

Give yourself the opportunity to have your input into a society which is being set up to represent you.

It will affect you and it will protect you so do come and see what it is all about!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Am I too late ?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

nope, come and join us :2thumb:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry I'm late Miss:lol2:
Please count me in x


----------



## lau200 (May 2, 2008)

Me too


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

pm's sent off

please let me know if i have dropped the ball and missed anybody!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Last Chance Corral

I'm letting this thread slide now but suffice to say, *thank you* to those of you who have made your valued inputs and allowed us to develop an association which will truly represent the community as it has been developed BY the community.

If there is anyone else who wishes to join your fellow hobbyists in developing said association, the wheels are rolling but you are still welcome to add your influence to any issues affecting you, anything you feel strongly about, anything. From what you would like to see in a publication representing you, to what you would like to see regulated or even become Law.

We hope to earn the support of each and every one of you reading this and we hope that you will all become associate members, or more, if you wish.

Look out for the *British Exotic Mammal Association*

You heard it here first.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, I hope I am not too late?


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

only just seen this thread, could you send me the relevent details please?


----------



## nattat (Jan 3, 2008)

And me if its not to late.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I missed this also. Dang. There should be some kind of email notifications for threads like this :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Really sorry guys - I was hoping the word would get around by the likes of Facebook or something, but I don't use FB

It is not actually too late to join us as discussions are still going on.

Will pm you details of how to see the meeting.

Pouchie : victory:


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Am I too late? Would like to be involved and help


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

nope not too late and we are desperately seeking volunteers for various tasks so please join us!


----------



## froggly (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi...if not too late I would like to join and add my sopport....


----------

